# Woooohoooo! Spirit Halloween is open!!!



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah here in Manassas Mall in Manassas,Virginia our Spirit store just opened too.Now All I need is MONEY!

rod spain


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

no spirit stores here in canada. *sigh*

sincerly Phantom.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I feel sorry for you.take a trip down here!

rod spain


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

It doesn't look like we are going to have a Spirit store this year *SIGH*. There is a Big and Tall shop where the last one was and the Spirit web site doesn't list any new locations in Syracuse area.

If you do go to a Spirit store make sure you print out their coupons!
<center>http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupons.html</center>


<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Wolf thanks about the coupons,I just printed mine!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

We ususally get two or three of them here in Phoenix....they all still have the "Opening soon" signs on the doors though...

Last year I did an article on the local one, and included it in my Halloween newsletter...went around the store taking pictures, etc...

LosT


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Actually, I just checked on their page, and we are getting *5* Spirit stores this year! YES.

LosT


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

SCORE! We are getting one in St. Louis. We had one last year, but there's a new store there now. 


Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Groovethang welcome back,all those posters that have Spirit stores rush out and get them Halloween goodies!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

IIII'MMMMM sssssoooooo eeexxxccciiittteeeddd!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Rod,

Thanks for the welcome back. I missed you guys!!

Groove Thang!*


----------



## Hooded Shadow (Aug 29, 2003)

Hiya
I was wondering if by Washington you ment Wasington State or DC?

Queen of Hearts, King of Spades, when you die, I'll make you pay


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

i should take a visit down to america. no good shops here execpt 

wal-mart.

sincerly Phantom.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I meant Washington State Shadow.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Ha ha haha ha, I've got two a mile from my house!!! How lucky am I!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't rub it in budinski!Just kidding!

rod spain


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi Creepybob,

Which store are you close to? I've gone up to the one in Everett since it opened early but I expect to do most of my shopping in the Kirkland store that opens next Friday (9/12).

To All -
If you REALLY want to be sure whether there's Spirit store near you, I suggest calling their 800 number (1-800-COSTUME). The page that lists the stores for Washington is missing at least 5 stores that I know of.

By the way - Hi All!!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey HauntedInSeattle welcome to our disfunctional family.LOL This is the "Best" Halloween forum on the net that I know of. You'll find good ideas and everyone is more than willing to help. Make sure and check out our photo album. Mine is there. Or click on my signature link to see what I do here in Tacoma

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Welcome HauntedinSeattle--Have you been lurking on the board, or did we just all appeal to your 'Warped Morbid' senses, and you just jumped right in! LOL, no matter your here...and THAT'S what counts. Tell us about yourself share some morbid insights--Do you love to scare people? Do you go all out and decorate? Do you like making props?.....etcetera, etcetera.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

This may not be in the appropriate thread, but here goes ...

I DO love to go all out decorating for Halloween! I used to live in Florida and it seemed that not many people went out in my neighborhood trick or treating (went to the local mall instead). So, I never bothered to decorate the house. I moved to the Redmond, WA area four years ago and noticed much more "enthusiasm" for the holiday and now this is my third year of putting on a display.

I want to start making my own props, but I never seem to have the time. So I guess I consider myself an "arranger" for right now. Would love to learn the basics of motor/pneumatic animation for next year though!

Here's my set of shots from last year. I slowly add pieces to the display all through the month of October so if you just want to see the whole display I recommend that you go to the pictures at the end. 

http://www.amazon.ofoto.com/BrowseP...Slide=true&Ux=0&UV=960509550838_882796820103 

This year, the display extends to the other side of the driveway and a part of my garage!! I'm hoping for more people due to Halloween falling on Friday.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Haunted,,, Welcome. Great pictures!!!! Your house looks awsome!!!!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Haunted your house look's great!!! Definately need some animatronic's though, that would set your display's. Where did you get the skull wall's?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

AAAAAHHHHHHH the next shipment for our Spirit Halloween comes in next week. Hehehehehahahahahahohohoho. IIII ccaann'tt wwaaiitt!!!! This is almost better than s-x, well almost.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

The closest Spirit Halloween Store to me is about an hour drive away. How come they do not have an online store? I would be on there all day long, well until my boss catches me and then I would have to get back to work.

The whispering grew louder, and so did the uneven beating of my heart.


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

So ... creepybob, what items in Spirit have you gotten?? What do you have your eyes on? Also, do you know what day next week (don't worry, I'm not competition - I'll be at the Everett, Lynnwood or Kirkland store)?

I'll go first with my take ... Angel of Death prop, Mist-making Skull and "Unearthed" prop arms by Don Post (large hands/arms with dowels inside - using them to finish my "prop stand" character).


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I GOT MY COSTUME!!!IT'S A CORPSE 5 PIECE COSTUME!.I'm going to sit next to my other corpses that I've made and when the TOTs come up to the front door,I'm gonna quietly sneek up behind them and tap one of them on the shoulders!Halloween is gonna be great this year,I can tell!!!BWAHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

Forgot to answer creepybob's question ... I got the skull walls from Foothills Limited and I inserted the "Cave Eyes" myself.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Welcome HauntedInSeattle to the Best Halloween forum on the net. Viewed your photos, NICE! You HAVE that special home decorating touch we just LOVE around here. LOL



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree Bob,Haunted 's props are awesome! I thought I had seen everything but he had quite a few that were new to me....that skullwall is excellant!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Haunted!I saw your pics.Good looking props.I didn't realize that the Grave Digger prop looked some much like me after I had a few too many!LOL.My fav...the skull wall!

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Haunted,
I was wondering where you purchased that prop lit by the black light in the upper window of your front room (the one with the top hat). Was that purchased or did you make it yourself?

-fly*


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Great pics. I love the green ghost.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi sprfly,

That piece is called the "Haunted House Ghost" and is made by Bump in the Night Productions. I haven't visited this site in a while and I was shocked by the new price on this piece - paid nowhere near that much! I guess this is Halloween season pricing.

http://www.bumpinthenightproductions.com/mansion.html


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Nope...ain't gonna spend that much! No way, no how!!! Thanks.

-fly*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Sprfly,if ya can do it low cost....Go For it!But for me its the excitement of using my imagination,planning a display and unfortunately spending some ducketts on some props besides using my own.I've got to get a scanner because this year I'm planning on having the fullsize female corpse tied to a tall stake and have a headless horseman with a meat cleaver getting ready to lop off her head.Also planning on a Larger graveyard with a hooded Angel of Death prop and my beloved corpse Charlie leaning against a couple of tombstones.I really want to get pics and put them up on the forum.

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Rod,
I usually don't have a problem spending money on a decent prop, but I saw the price of that one and my jaw dropped. I did find something like it for less than 1/2 the price though. If anyone could point me toward more props like that (old victorian/Disney Haunted Mansionesque props), I would appreciate it...the yard haunt is started to take on that feel. Thanks.

-fly *


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I just saw the pricetag...YIKES!I'll keep checking the NET & see if I can find something for ya,I'll let you know when I do.

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*What do you guys think of this one as a replacement for that "Bump In The Night" ghost prop? ...a fraction of the cost too! This and a blacklight is all I need for a really cool effect.










...oh, I almost forgot. Rod, where did you pick up that 5-piece corpse costume of yours? I want to do something similar this Halloween. Thanks.

-fly*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Fly,Where did you get that prop?Very cool.The 5 piece corpse outfit is either on line at www.johnsonsmith.com or at the Halloween Spirit store.It goes for about $50 but the detail is really good.

rod spain


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes Fly, where did you get it? How big and heavy is it? I'd like something like that for my Axworthy ghost. I'm looking at different building plans on the web today. From what I read my ghost will have to be pretty light.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Okay, there's one catch...the item is currently not in stock. I called the company today and they plan to have it in stock by last week of September. It is 72" in length (I assume from top of his hat to the trailing garment) and costs $99. I know that that seems a little pricey, but the detail looks "right on"! You can find this prop here: http://store.yahoo.net/halloweenexpo/6fohaghpr.html

-fly*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Still not a bad price for something like that.Is $50 for the 5piece corpse outfit a little pricey for ya?Just curious.

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*No...what does the costume consist of? What 5 pieces are we talking about?

-fly*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Face mask w/stringy hair(1),(2)skeleton with detailed bone,skin tendons,etc. gloves,(1)pullover detailed bloodied,bone,tendon,etc detailed shirt,commercially torn & cut.(1)pair of torn,cut,broken bone,tendon.etc stretch pants.Shoes not included.

rod spain


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi sprfly,

The "Hanging Haunted Bones" is a nice piece. I picked one up last week from a local party store.


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by HauntedInSeattle_
> 
> Hi sprfly,
> 
> The "Hanging Haunted Bones" is a nice piece. I picked one up last week from a local party store.


*Haunted...
Is this what the prop was called where you purchased it? Also, was it any cheaper where you bought it? Anytime a few bucks can be saved is a good thing. Thanks.

-fly*


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

It says "Haunted Bones" on the tag and the price was $99.98. The only other place I've seen it is at www.halloweenmart.com where it's $119.99 and "on order" as well.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is another site that has them for $140. Not that you want to pay more, but if you scroll down you can get to see other very similar props.
http://www.costumeshopper.com/halloween-decorations.html

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

The undertaker looks cool. Hey, you could have a trio!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Gee thanks guys!Oh were you referring me sinse I'm referred to as The Undertaker?!LOL.I like the Undertaker prop also,lets see Gravely,Moan-eek and the Underatker.Good combo!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Don't you think the "Vampire Bride Head" prop looks like the head of that girl in the movie "Cemetery Man"? >

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Looks like one of my old girlfriends.

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Before or after, er, nevermind 

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That was after she lost her head over me!yuk,yuk!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh brother you guy's are reaching now!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey they can't all be gems!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Then who's gem's are they?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

As Rod pouts and says slowly...."mine"

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

"As the two men bowed their heads in silence to the fallen gems, once proud gem's but now a shadow of what they once were".

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

AMEN!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Are you sure those were GEMS? or family jewels? *sorry* >

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll never have a chance for a DEEP voice!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

This thread is getting in deep, that's for sure...hehehe...weren't we talking about the Spirit store? hehehe

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Lostboy,leave it to me & Creepy and a few other "demented ones"and what was suppose to be a harmless post turns into a sick & twisted subject!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Hehehe, well I *was* going to say that I had a hand in it too, but that just sounds wrong....

LosT


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't think the "path" is ever wide enough. We all keep falling off.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

There you go boys. That's the spirit...

Wait a minute..."The Spirit?"...Well, damn, I've managed to bring us back to the topic, haven't I?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks coach!BWAHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## tigerfaerie (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey everyone!

I came across this forum while searching Spirit on Google. I work at Spirit in Boise, Idaho and I just wanted to let any in Idaho who might come across this thread, that there is finally a Spirit store in Idaho. We're located near the mall, over where the skating rink used to be. Been open for about a month.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Whaaaa ....(I'm crying), somebody take me to McDonalds and get me a wha-burger and french cries 'cause I want a Spirit Halloween Store! Is there one in Ohio?


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMAO! A wha-burger and french cries? that's funny, want a Boo-hoo shake to go with that?*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome tigerfaerie to the "Best" Halloween forum on the net!!! Make sure and check out our member's photo album here at the forum. I envy you working there. Although I'd be too tempted to fill up my truck with goodies.LOL Do you get any discount's there? Again welcome and don't hesitate to ask us for help with your haunt.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Ops! My bad--Welcome Tigerfaerie! If you're under the mound, in the Netherworld--and they're letting you come to visit the 'Humans', you've come to the right place sister fey. You'll love it here and never want to return as I have not.*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## slasher16 (Sep 26, 2003)

Lost boy are you in Phoenix AZ?, because theres been a spirit halloween open by me in glendale az sense early sept.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You know, I'm sure there's a spirit store somewhere in the L.A. area. But I'll be darned if I know exactly where it is!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*We have one over here in upper-crust Phillips Ranch. I haven't been there yet, but I will some day.*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Wicked! How's it going tonight? So where is Phillips Ranch? And have you been down to Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs? I haven't been there since last June...but I was pretty impressed (and so were they with the money I left with them) with the warehouse.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL, Hey David--It's going just peachy, thanx. Phillips Ranch is about 5 miles to the West of us, in some wonderful windy green rolling hills--Where all the 'snoots' in the area gather. I don't even know where Santa Fe Springs is. So they got a chunk of your fortune aye? What'd ya get for it? Wasn't that the place that screwed you outta money??*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah...got some great stuff there! Like chainsaw props, a few CDs and some other animated goodies. Halloween Club is the wearhouse outlet for the Aaahhs chain...and it's huge! Santa Fe Springs is right at the L.A. and orange county border -- right around where the 91 and 605 freeways meet not too far from Knott's, actually. And it's open all year. First time I went there was last May. I spent a couple of hours! It was like halloween in the spring! LOL

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OOOOooooo Gotta take me a trip there sometime....when I have money, which may be soon--I applied at Party City...I'll be cool working for them, course I'll probably just sign my check over to them.*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's almost exactly what happened to me when I worked at Halloween Illusions -- especially since they gave me a 30 percent discount!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

How Cool! All we have here are little kiosks in the mall! I'm gonna search the web!

You can'y spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I talked with the manager from our Halloween Spirit store and she said as soon as Halloween is over they have a MASSIVE sale.Gonna save my duckets for that!

rod spain


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

The nearest Spirit to me is like 50 miles.... I went to 4 party fairs "halloween headquarters" today, Ive seen everything they had there on the web for as much as 2x cheaper!

All is done


----------



## tigerfaerie (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't get much of a discount at Spirit, sadly. And I've been really really good to not spend all of my paycheck there. In part because I wear a different costume each day, so when I'm done working, I'm sick of it. But otherwise, pretty cool working there.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, it's like working at Halloween Illusions. It was cool working in a Halloween shop, but it was still a JOB!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I gotta tell ya.this past saturday my family and I were driving around and saw this person dressed in a Scooby Doo outfit next to the road with a Masters Tuxedo sign.If I worked there and had to put that on I would be sooo embarressed.Why not a skeleton or something else decent?!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Rhy ron't row, Rod.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Ouch, bad one, David. 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

(Bob again lower's and shakes his head at the wizard's reply)David,David,David.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Rod runs to his workshop and slams the door!

rod spain


----------



## keziah23 (Oct 19, 2003)

St. Louis:

Is the spirit store better than johnny brock's for props?


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

What is johnny brock's keziah? Oh and welcome to our Halloween family!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------

